# Recent Inuitive Practice.



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

Have been considering the benefits of intuitive shooting recently, here's a little catch-up.


----------



## reecemurg (Oct 9, 2011)

nice shootin mate !!
your vids are great !!


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

seems you and i are currently in the same level of rock shooting marksmanship . thanks for sharing and nice vid . keep up the practice .


----------



## Jakerock (Mar 8, 2012)

Nice day out!
Love how it starts with making a fork!


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

reecemurg said:


> Nice day out!
> Love how it starts with making a fork!


Filmed over two days, but thanks anyway.


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche (Oct 23, 2011)

I've started practicing intuitive shooting also. I like it so far. Excellent shooting though.


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

Louis! You are an English version of Rufus Hussey and Grizzley Adams all rolled into one. I'm glad to know ya!
If SHTF you'll be covered.


----------

